# Goat Running Amok in Brooklyn!



## CocoNUT (Feb 8, 2013)

http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/story?s...83689&rss=rss-wabc-article-8983689&hpt=us_bn7


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 8, 2013)

Cool, took the guy who grew up in Africa on a farm to handle the job! 

...and he it is kinda cool he's going to a farm, but where was the slaughterhouse he escaped from? It's Brooklyn for crying out loud!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 8, 2013)

Neat story and that is a handsome buck.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks like a Kiko! Nice set of horns on him too. Nice to hear he gets to avoid the slaughterhouse too.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 8, 2013)

5 bucks says that's a Kiko or Spanish. That's pretty neat.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 8, 2013)

That is awesome.    Likely escaped from one of the kosher or halal butchers.


----------

